# Did ddrescue to bigger drive - capacity didn't change



## beth_gt (Sep 5, 2016)

I have a tivo Roamio HD with a 500 GB hard drive. I think it started to fail, so I got a WD 3 TB WD AV-GP WD30EURX drive. I used ddrescue to copy the data from the old drive to the new drive. I did it with my MacBook Pro, using USB 3.0 to SATA adapters. Everything seemed to go fine. I put the new drive in the tivo and immediately did Kickstart 57 as it started up the first time. I got the green screen for about 10 minutes, then everything seemed normal. I restarted twice because the capacity was the same as before the hard drive swap. It shows a recording capacity up to 75 HD hours or 506 SD hours, with free disk space of 32 HD hours or 227 SD hours. Does anyone have any suggestions for using and displaying the new, extra space? (This is my first time posting here, and I post questions online rarely, so please excuse any mistakes or lapses in protocol here.) Thank you very much for any help you can give.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

If you want to save your shows and expand the drive, you'll nee to use MFS Tools 3.2 so check out the following thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=529148

Scott


----------



## beth_gt (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you, Scott. I'm trying to figure out if MFS Tools works on a Mac. I think that this is why I used ddrescue. Perhaps I need to use MFS Tools in my command line (Terminal) on my Mac. Any thoughts or suggestions? I'm doing research now.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

beth_gt said:


> Thank you, Scott. I'm trying to figure out if MFS Tools works on a Mac. I think that this is why I used ddrescue. Perhaps I need to use MFS Tools in my command line (Terminal) on my Mac. Any thoughts or suggestions? I'm doing research now.


People have booted Macs with the MFS Live cd v1.4 to work on S1, 2, and 3 drives, so if you can get 3.2 on a Live Linux cd, it should work.

Hope you booted with a cd with the WD diagnostic software on it (like say the Ultimate Boot CD) and ran the long test on that EURX before putting it in service and also checked Intellipark and the PUIS setting.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

beth_gt said:


> Thank you, Scott. I'm trying to figure out if MFS Tools works on a Mac. I think that this is why I used ddrescue. Perhaps I need to use MFS Tools in my command line (Terminal) on my Mac. Any thoughts or suggestions? I'm doing research now.


Check out this post in that thread to get an ISO that you should be able to burn and boot with.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10640798#post10640798

If you have any questions, I would post to that thread.

Scott


----------



## beth_gt (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you Scott and unitron.


----------

